# Linking Pictures in a Forum Post



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 3, 2010)

*Step 1:* Go to the picture you want in your post. Right-click on it and choose 'Properties', like so:







-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 2:* Copy the address of the image, like so:






-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 3:* In the post window, click the image icon at the top right of the text entry area, like-a so:






-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 4:* Paste the image address in the lil pop-up dialogue box that magically appears, et viola:






-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Upon hitting 'OK', your image should appear in the text area.

*Note:* If linking from a social networking site, or any site with privacy settings, make certain your pictures are set to 'public', else we won't see them.

See? Magic! I mean, simple!


----------



## seasoned (Apr 3, 2010)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> *Step 1:* Go to the picture you want in your post. Right-click on it and choose 'Properties', like so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to the egg of all knowing.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 3, 2010)

Also, be sure it's a site that you have permission to do this with.  Social sites like Faceboo and Myspace are ok, as are picture sites like Flickr, but 95% of sites out there take exception to hotlinking their content.  Also, all images linked to must conform to our image rules for size, dimension and content.  So before you link, be sure it's ok and it's not too big.

:asian:


----------



## seasoned (Apr 3, 2010)

http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2715/40/44/532460340/s532460340_6548961_631737.jpg

This is me saying hi, with my newly discovered talent.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 3, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Also, be sure it's a site that you have permission to do this with. Social sites like Faceboo and Myspace are ok, as are picture sites like Flickr, but 95% of sites out there take exception to hotlinking their content. Also, all images linked to must conform to our image rules for size, dimension and content. So before you link, be sure it's ok and it's not too big.
> 
> :asian:


 
I'd like to note that all my images are hotlinked from flickr.

Huzzah!


----------

